# Link Interchange?



## Republicofstates (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi there,

Interchanging links it's a good practice? What do you think are the pros and cons...?

My point of view:

Pros:

-Networking
-Traffic
-Exposure

Cons:

-Time consuming
-Link design ( bottom, banner )


----------



## Vtec44 (Apr 24, 2006)

What kind of link interchange?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Check out this interesting thread on link exchanges:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=3398


----------

